# In need of a SERIOUS wheel cleaner?



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Tried neat surfex, bilberry, APC, Megs super degreaser and even claying but none of them would bring up my alloys to a good standard, so I went for a one off hit of neat brick cleaner and it is simply awesome stuff :devil:. Cleared the problem dirt in about 10 seconds and left the alloys almost spotless ! So a quick clay later and a couple of coats of FK1000 on them and they look 100000% better! :argie:

Highly recommended, just not on a regular basis! :detailer:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes not every time or you will not have any alloys left lol


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been in the same situation mate. Was an absolute last resort as i had a massive build up of baked on brake dust. Still took a lot (an hour per wheel) of scrubbing, but shifted everything! 

As mentioned above, it shouldnt be used all the time. But it was my intention that i would use it once and then keep the wheels protected and cleaned with Bilberry regularly!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If my bilberry struggles, Megs WB at 1:1.

Surely that should get rid ?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SiGainey said:


> Highly recommended, just not on a regular basis! :detailer:


Good advice there at the end Si:thumb:

Why the 56k Warning?


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

What 56k warning lol


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

the little exclamaintio mark you used is a 56k warning lol

obviously you used it to create a "look ere" thing though


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

hahaah. Oops


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

What is this brick cleaner ? where do you get it from ? I have some troubled alloys on my sisters polo with baked on dust that billbery wonderwheels just wont shift.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> What is this brick cleaner ? where do you get it from ? I have some troubled alloys on my sisters polo with baked on dust that billbery wonderwheels just wont shift.


nicks try autoglym clean wheels (the one with the orange square) thats bascally brick cleaner....

or your local builders merchant ask for brick acid..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We have some 'Purple Acid Brake Dust Remover' 'Alloy Brite' its a awesome product but it is acidic.:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Have tried AG, its not happening with that either. Its not pitting though, its defo ground on brake dust


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

*I cant seem to find it on your site*



autobrite-direct said:


> We have some 'Purple Acid Brake Dust Remover' 'Alloy Brite' its a awesome product but it is acidic.:thumb:


:newbie:

Sorry , Ive found it now. Thanks.

Remind me to be more patient lol

Autobrite Alloy brite is it? the blue one?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

This post is useless without pics! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

For a "One off" job on the wheels, brick cleaner does the trick and does it very well, but i would only use as a last resort. Bilberry or Megs WB usually does the trick.

The wheels must have been in a fair state then??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

nicks16v said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Sorry , Ive found it now. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Its actually purple now mate with a lovely fragrance, cuts through brake dust:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I cant get pics until the weekend, as I dont live near my sis. the faces are fine, its just the corners that are filled with ground on dust . bilberry neat, ag, or wonder wheels have not shifted it


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> This post is useless without pics! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> For a "One off" job on the wheels, brick cleaner does the trick and does it very well, but i would only use as a last resort. Bilberry or Megs WB usually does the trick.
> 
> The wheels must have been in a fair state then??


Bilberry didnt even touch it. Neat, after 3 hits...:doublesho

They were - 3 years of not being cleaned and no sealant...


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> I cant get pics until the weekend, as I dont live near my sis. the faces are fine, its just the corners that are filled with ground on dust . bilberry neat, ag, or wonder wheels have not shifted it


Brick cleaner m8 - forget anything else... Dont waste money on a product that MIGHT do the job, it's 6 quid for 2.5 litres of something that WILL do the job...


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

B&Q have it on the shelf! Lasts ages too!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it called brick cleaner in B&Q? or is it called something else?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

andy monty said:


> nicks try autoglym clean wheels (the one with the orange square) thats bascally brick cleaner....


It's nowhere near it...

Ag wheel cleaner does have the advantage on some things (like brake dust) as being acid based it can attack the metal, but it is much much safer and less effective than brake dust I promise you


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some commercial TFR which is a very strong alkaline solution I am have used that to clean wheels before as a last resort. Works very well but only as a last resort and do not use it neat, it can't remove lacquer and make finishes go cloudy.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting and thanks for sharing.

I normally find Megs WB does the trick :thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Is it called brick cleaner in B&Q? or is it called something else?


Yeah, just brick cleaner


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi. This thread could not have come at a better time - thanks SiGainey :thumb:

This is what I've been dealing with on and off for most of the day. Neat Bilberry or Megs APC would not shift the baked on dust, even when left to dwell? I was wondering what to try next: Autoglym Wheel Cleaner or Wonder Wheels etc?

So you think the brick cleaner would shift the worst of what's left on the the wheels below?

From this....










To this, and still a lot of marks remaining...


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Well thats better than wonder wheels and AG would do, whats left looks like pitting doesnt it? nothing will get rid of that but a refurb.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad I could help ressurect old threads and ideas from the past - certainly does the job don't it!


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I am fighting a loosing battle on the alloys of my wife's S40 - I ran it for its first 2 years and 70000 miles keeping on top of it, then one of my staff ran it for the last 2 years and 70000 miles, bought it from the lease co. and have hit them twice with neat wonder wheels, and wondered if I could hit with something stronger and then get wheel wax on them. They're in good condition apart from the edges of the spokes. Will try that next weekend!


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was searching threads to see what might get rid of 5 years worth of brake dust etc from inside the wheels on a Honda Accord (dont laugh) i have bought for a daily run around. Nothing i have shifts it (Bilb / AG etc)

I searched B&Q site and found Swarefega Brick and mortar cleaner....is this the stuff to buy to shift the muck???

I know once done they need sealing and cleaning regularly - but they need a big hit right now first off!


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

It's close but it's not the same as what I bought. I just wandered into B&Q and asked for brick cleaner - in a dark blue parcel. I could send you some for a small fee if you want?


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

SiGainey said:


> It's close but it's not the same as what I bought. I just wandered into B&Q and asked for brick cleaner - in a dark blue parcel. I could send you some for a small fee if you want?


Is it a powder or a liquid?? I am going to B&Q tomorrow pm so will ask for whatever it is you got??

If they dont have it then i will take you up on the offer!!


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a liquid in a 2.5 litre dark blue container in the building supplies section


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

i went to my loacl B&Q to get some brick cleaner to clean my wheels tonight and they have ran out! how typical is that?

i will try and get to another store tomorrow. will brick cleaner be ok to use? as im getting my alloys refurbed very shortly, but want to have them free from all brake dust. have used bilbery and apc but still have some yellowish stains in between the spokes and there is a lot of tar and old weight residue on the rears. will brick cleaner be ok or will i need some tar remover?

thanks


----------

